# Green Card questions



## Atibadanni (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I have my 2year green card, about to apply for the next phase of things.

But we just found out we are pregnant and I would like to go back home - to Australia - to have the baby, mainly because its my first and first grand/great grand child for my side of the family plus a girl always needs her mum!!

Question though is, if we leave the USA (hubbie is a US citizen by birth) and move to OZ for 12 months will it affect my green card status??

Will I have to let the US immigration know of our plans??

We have every intention of coming back, both our jobs will be waiting for us when we return.

Any advice is greatly appreciated!

Thanks Danni


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

when you have your 10 year card in hand .. you can leave for up to a year 
that will effect your citizenship application


----------



## Atibadanni (Jan 11, 2013)

So once I get my 10year card, I can leave for up to 1 year and it will still effect my citizenship? Whenever I apply for that?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Atibadanni said:


> So once I get my 10year card, I can leave for up to 1 year and it will still effect my citizenship? Whenever I apply for that?


Ok ..first ..get your 10 year card ..you can leave the US for a max of 12 months 
or if you get a re-entry permit up to 2 years ..

You must retain domicile with property, accounts cars, etc to prove you 
are leaving temporarily

The citizenship you can apply for 33 months after the date on your green card

read up on continuous presence

http://www.uscis.gov/files/article/M-476.pdf


----------



## Atibadanni (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok great! Thanks for your help and info! Will read up on it! 

Also, IF I don't decide to get citizenship in the US what happens after the 10yr green card?? Or after 10yrs that's what I'd have to do??


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Atibadanni said:


> Ok great! Thanks for your help and info! Will read up on it!
> 
> Also, IF I don't decide to get citizenship in the US what happens after the 10yr green card?? Or after 10yrs that's what I'd have to do??


When your 10 year GC expires, you can get another one....and another.... and another....it works out pretty expensive, and you have the same 12-month travel restrictions.
IMHO it's better to pay for citizenship just once, and not have to worry about travelling or any other issues!
The USCIS website gives you all this information.


----------



## Atibadanni (Jan 11, 2013)

Do I have to give up my Aussie passport if I become a US citizen though?? I can't have dual citizenship with the US? Or am I wrong?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Atibadanni said:


> Do I have to give up my Aussie passport if I become a US citizen though?? I can't have dual citizenship with the US? Or am I wrong?


The US does not acknowledge dual citizenships. You leave/enter the US with your US passport and leave/enter Australia with the Australian passport. Please ask on the Aussie Forum here if there is anything you have to consider on the Aussie side.


----------



## Atibadanni (Jan 11, 2013)

Yea I didn't think I could!
Thanks for the info


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

My friend who is Australian and married to an American just became a citizen. He can keep his Australian passport. Apparently it has changed which is great.


----------



## LIzCW (Dec 20, 2009)

hutais said:


> My friend who is Australian and married to an American just became a citizen. He can keep his Australian passport. Apparently it has changed which is great.


I agree with this, at least for US and UK dual nationality. I believe the rules changed in 1998.


----------

